# Added some LED's to the rig.



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

This time to the inside.

BEFORE










AFTER



















No more tripping over batteries coming off the front deck.

http://www.tollerboatworks.com/LED%20Strip%20Lights.html


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice 

Nothin worst than fallin down in the dark


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats a prettycool idea, looks good.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I added some a few years ago to the floor area of my boat. After looking into the bright flounder lights and then turning to step down in the boat you cant see s##t. Has helped out a lot.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

I used one of those fluorecent work lights in mine cuz of the low draw on the gen.Yours looks a lot cooler though!


----------

